

Justifying a trip to Australia via Cochlear Implants and Programming - Kluny
http://rocketships.ca/blog/justifying-a-trip-to-australia-via-cochlear-implants-and-programming/

======
pedalpete
As a Canadian here in sydney, I have a few LinkedIn contacts who are connected
to cochlear. I suspect you won't have any problems getting a direct
connection, but if by chance you don't get one, drop me an email (in my
profile) and I'll try to hook you up.

Best of luck

~~~
Kluny
Thanks very much! Whoops, it looks like your email isn't visible. Would you be
so kind as to contact me through shannon at rocketships ca?

